# Your first kiss



## Scott-105 (May 30, 2011)

How was your first kiss? Good? Bad? How old were you? etc...

Tell funny stories and such about your first experience


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 30, 2011)

I remember stealing a kiss off of my seatmate in first grade. She was so pretty.

My teacher ratted me out to my mother, though. Damn teachers.


----------



## emigre (May 30, 2011)

I was 18 and it was with your generic timid English literature student. It was alright.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 30, 2011)

I answered this once before, recently. 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Halloween 1996
> I was 16, she was 15. She was far too pretty to hang out with the likes of me, but she was new in the school and didn't know that yet. I pulled her close underneath the boughs of a cedar tree, where we hid from the rain, and from the three dozen of our classmates at that party.
> The kiss was far nicer than she was.
> Two weeks after that, she wouldn't have anything to do with me.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 30, 2011)

Never actually kissed a girl, never touched boobies, nothing. I come clean. Though I can't wait for the first kiss with my fiancee on the eve after marriage


----------



## prowler (May 30, 2011)

It's not so much what happened on my first kiss but the situation around it. 

My dad lives in Manchester and I used to visit him a couple of times a year for a week, my step-sister is your typical mosher type and so is her friends so I had to hang around with them while I was there. One girl was pretty much clingy and fancied me even though she didn't know me. She told my sister, she told me and then she told her I know that she likes me and that was it. She would flirt at every chance and I went along with it. The last day we was alone together and she wanted to kiss - apparently once you kiss, you're going out according to her - so we did because it would of been awkward if I said no even though it's false hopes. I went home and was happy that I didn't have to see her again... until my sister gives her my phone number. She texted, I ignored thinking she might think I have no credit but she didn't give up hope and started trying to call me. I ignored obviously and she got the message I didn't like her. I got a text saying that I used her (I didn't sleep with you bitch) and we was over. To make things even more lol, I'm gay but I was curious then but I'm pretty sure she tipped me over the edge. 

TL;DR kissed a girl and didn't like it

I typed this from my phone so piss off Goli if I made mistakes :3


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2011)

My first kiss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was about 10 years old and was playing video games with my friend when for some reason it dawned on me that I wanted to make the game interesting (it was Mortal Kombat 2 for the SNES, just in case you were wondering) so I dared him that if I beat him he would have to do something. Well I kicked him ass and then ended the battle in a Fatality. From there I told him he had to fallow through and I was able to get him to kiss me. Personally I loved it. I thought it was the best thing in the world and I would have to guess he did too since pretty much kept doing that little dare game till he moved.
Although the sad part about that story being that I never did see my friend again, I barely even remember his name or what he looked like.


----------



## MaxNuker (May 30, 2011)

Never had one.. im 14 years old, almost 15 and never had a girlfriend, and never kissed a girl... i know... im ashamed... well, i got to know a girl from my school... she's pretty beautiful, blue eyes, brown curly hair, and we have been text messaging since last friday, almost every time... could that mean that im in the right way?


----------



## Selim873 (May 30, 2011)

a


----------



## The Pi (May 30, 2011)

Sweet but caused something awful, all I'm saying.


----------



## PeregrinFig (May 30, 2011)

Haven't had it yet, but thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 30, 2011)

Depends. My memories from my childhood are either blurry or simply not there, so I have no clear recollection of what I'm informed was my actual first kiss, a girl named Natalie that was at my birthday party when I was about 6 or 7. Difficult to tell. As I said, I have no memory of the event, just various accounts from family members who were there, and photos of me and her at the party, but not of the actual moment.

The first kiss I can clearly recall came a few years later, at the turn of the millenium. A big party at my friend's house. A girl I had an interest in was there too. We had our first kiss there, and it must have gone well as I have a very hazy recollection of the rest of the evening, but I awoke the following morning and she was there, and our clothes were not. So I'd assume it went well.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 30, 2011)

ok well my aunt and adopted cousins were down and they brought the translator and her daughter over from russia on the final night i kissed the translator's daughter goodbye it was at busch gardens williams burg i was 17 she was 14


----------



## DSdonkey77 (May 30, 2011)

13 and haven't lol, I've had ugly girls that wanted to though... ew


----------



## emigre (May 30, 2011)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> ok well my aunt and adopted cousins were down and they brought the translator and her daughter over from russia on the final night i kissed the translator's daughter goodbye it was at busch gardens williams burg i was 17 she was 14



Bro, your age/2+7!


----------



## jpxdude (May 30, 2011)

My first kiss, 11 years ago, spring in Covent Garden, Central London under one of the archways by the market.  It was a very long, lingering, sweet, and felt pretty strange and amazing at the same time, probably by the fact that there were tons of people walking past us and staring...lol, Good times!


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

Had my first kiss last year when I was 18. I did with someone I liked and I remember thinking "Fuck it, I'm going for it" Leaned in and kissed him and he started to kiss me back


----------



## chrisrlink (May 30, 2011)

i was still legally under 18 (im 25 now) at the time besides i didn't screw her


----------



## Windaga (May 30, 2011)

A kiss is a kiss, right? My older step sister was a bit tipsy, grabbed my face with her hands, and stabbed the inside of my mouth with her tongue last New Years. No one helped me - they just stood and laughed. 

I told her about it the next day and she just winked at me and said "You're just too damn cute."

She was 25. I was 18. It felt like I was in the middle of a H-Manga. Now my uncle thinks I'm gay. :/

Other than that though, I've never had an intimate kiss or anything. Just haven't met anyone yet.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 30, 2011)

Mine was a mess. It was with a girl I didn't really like but she really liked me. I liked the attention. The whole situation is something I seriously regret.


----------



## Zetta_x (May 30, 2011)

When I first got into college, I invited this girl I liked over. She had a boyfriend and I respected the boundaries. Plus, I never really kissed a girl at this point of time so I would have never made a move. I was helping her out with her Math and she basically raped me. Lots of firsts that night.


----------



## Sterling (May 30, 2011)

Windaga said:
			
		

> A kiss is a kiss, right? My older step sister was a bit tipsy, grabbed my face with her hands, and stabbed the inside of my mouth with her tongue last New Years. No one helped me - they just stood and laughed.
> 
> I told her about it the next day and she just winked at me and said "You're just too damn cute."
> 
> ...


Wow. I do have a question though. Have you figured out girl's statistics yet?

Hmm, my first kiss? Well, it was bliss, but the rest of the 3rd grade was not.

My "real" first kiss was a bit more intimate. We were on her door step, and I gave her a good night kiss.


----------



## Windaga (May 31, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> Windaga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm female. I thought GBATemp displayed genders on the side - I just realized that it doesn't :/ 

Eh, probably not. I've told my friends and they either laughed or covered their laps. Either way, it wasn't exactly what I planned my first kiss to be like. She won't talk to me about it, either - whenever I bring it up, she just smiles and changes the subject. Not that it really matters - she's got a girlfriend now, I think. And I realllllly don't like her like that.


----------



## Narayan (May 31, 2011)

I really like my first kiss. 

I was 18 and she was 14 we just got out of a net cafe, we stood beside the door, it was dark outside, we were alone and we're talking about kissing. Her back against the wall, and me in front of her, she was hesitant about the kiss and I don't want to force her. suddenly she put her hand behind my head and pulled me forward. 
It was soft, she closed her eyes, I didn't. A few minutes later, I lost control and went down her neck, she was saying "wait, wait" then she pushed me back. Her face was all red. i asked her why she was red, she said she was aroused. We kissed for a bit more then i walked her home. 

We forgot that we were beside the door of the net cafe, lucky no one went out or came near. 

Second kiss ended up very good since we're really alone.


----------



## Nujui (May 31, 2011)

_Forever Alone_


----------



## The Catboy (May 31, 2011)

Windaga said:
			
		

> I'm female. I thought GBATemp displayed genders on the side - I just realized that it doesn't :/


Slightly off-topic for a second, it does show your gender. You just need to click on the username and it will show some of the profile information, such as gender and profile picture.

Ontopic: I already posted my story here.


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (May 31, 2011)

First Kiss Was When I Was 10,I Looked At A Girl I Liked I Came Up To Her Smiling,And Then I Kissed Her Out Of Nowhere,She Enjoyed It LOL Thank God Because There Were Teachers Everywhere And I Would Of Been Busted Big Time If She Didn't


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 31, 2011)

They told me if I was ever going to get a girlfriend that I was going to have to be a good kisser, so they taught me how to be a good kisser.

And yes, you read right. I said they.

They were twins.

And I was 8-9 and they were 12, but I know they had ulterior motives.


----------



## vincentx77 (May 31, 2011)

My first time kissing a girl was when I was 14. I was a drive-by. I was drinking from a water fountain in Junior High, and when I raised up, this stopped, frenched me (I assume on a dare) and kept walking. I have no idea who she was. It was so shocking, I wouldn't call it good or bad; it just was.

My first guy, that was much later, and much better.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 31, 2011)

This 20 year old okaku is waiting for his match  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I hope....


----------



## Zetta_x (May 31, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wow. I do have a question though. Have you figured out girl's statistics yet?



Girl's are impossible to figure out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha jk, I am pretty good at predicting things


----------



## MadClaw (May 31, 2011)

I loved my first kiss. It was amazing and exactly how i dreamed it'd be.. :3 My current girlfriend was the first and only girl i've kissed. but not my first gf. we're both 16 and our birthdays are 6 days apart!


----------



## smile72 (May 31, 2011)

Haven't had it yet.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (May 31, 2011)

i was 18 that day, the first kiss from my bf, a kiss that i'll never forget


----------



## Ikki (May 31, 2011)

There's been two threads about this since I arrived. 

It was terrible, that's all I'll say.


----------



## Chaosruler (May 31, 2011)

[youtube]21jCEFLDgB0[/youtube]
`Nuff said


----------



## Langin (May 31, 2011)

Hmmm my first kiss ehm well

I was 15; my best friend eh well suddenly he kissed me. I am bad at kissing. >.


----------



## Ikki (May 31, 2011)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> *snip*
> `Nuff said


So it was the fantasy of thousands of 13 years old fanfiction girls?


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 31, 2011)

lol was in the first few years of school (must of been 5-6) many many years ago

first girlfriend

she was moving home tho so we kissed good bye


----------



## koimayeul (May 31, 2011)

wow does this bring memories..  it was like 15+ more years ago and my gf and i could not stop to kiss for minutes long, ewww


----------



## Berthenk (May 31, 2011)

Spoiler











Pwetty much sums it up for me.


----------



## koimayeul (May 31, 2011)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that a testicle crying


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 31, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol its the Forever Alone guy

you have the internet right?
how can you not know


----------



## pistone (May 31, 2011)

well my first kiss was with my first girlfriend when i was 18 after the lessons,i was blabling to convince her to kiss my and the she just kissed me ......maybe just to make me shut up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i have to say it was nice as, it was a french kiss the best type of kiss


----------



## terminal_illness (May 31, 2011)

shit i dont remember, theres been so many since then and now. lol i think i was like ten. oh yeah! she told me she had been practicing kissing on her hand and asked if she could kiss me, i said okay.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 1, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> Hmmm my first kiss ehm well
> 
> I was 15; my best friend eh well suddenly he kissed me. I am bad at kissing. >.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 1, 2011)

I love how a lot of this first kisses were from best friends. I think it happens quite frequently that one and his best friend of the genre he's attracted to end up liking each other.

I used to like by best friend, a lot, then she ended up with my male best friend (we agreed on that, I didn't want to risk the friendship I had with her after all). And later on I found out she used to like me too. I let it slip badly but hey, that's life


----------



## Zetta_x (Jun 1, 2011)

I have learned that the best way to destroy a friendship is to get into a relationship with them.


----------



## imshortandrad (Jun 1, 2011)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> I have learned that the best way to destroy a friendship is to get into a relationship with them.



That's not always true.


----------



## Santee (Jun 1, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Mine was a mess. It was with a girl I didn't really like but she really liked me. I liked the attention. The whole situation is something I seriously regret.








 Same exact thing unfortunately.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jun 1, 2011)

imshortandrad @ Just a minute ago 





			
				Zetta_x said:
			
		

> I have learned that the best way to destroy a friendship is to get into a relationship with them.
> 
> That's not always true.



True, from my experiences I have found that relationships give more motivation to lie and hide things, even the smallest things start turning out to be big problems. It feels horrible when you feel like you can spend an eternity with someone but after say 2 years you can't stand how much you see them. I have seen some people who have been together and great friends for many years, but can they overcome the pressure? What sucks is when you treasure friendship with someone so much that you worry to much about destroying it and then it happens =P


----------



## imshortandrad (Jun 1, 2011)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> imshortandrad @ Just a minute ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the problem people have, they worry too much. I've definitely learned not to worry so much, because it just makes situations more difficult than they have to be. Life is way too short.


----------



## junkerde (Jun 1, 2011)

when i was a wee lad 7 yrs, the girl was opened about it and kissed on the lips. but those days dont count cuz its just experimental crap, so technically i have not been kissed.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jun 1, 2011)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Zetta_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sad to say I actually deleted my facebook because I took a lot of things out of context in my past relationships =P


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 1, 2011)

I kiss my mom almost every night. She has soft lips, so I guess it is good. Sometimes my dad comes in and kisses me if she isn't home. Been doing this for about 18 years now, so you know I am experienced.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 1, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> I kiss my mom almost every night. She has soft lips, so I guess it is good. Sometimes my dad comes in and kisses me if she isn't home. Been doing this for about *18 years* now, so you know I am experienced.


lolwut?


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Jun 1, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, out of all of the stories, this one is the saddest (no effence)


----------



## Narayan (Jun 1, 2011)

ishdeepsingh said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why is it sad?


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 1, 2011)

Mine was seriously unexpected...

Especially from a girl I didn't expect...

I FREAKED OUT


----------



## Ikki (Jun 1, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> I kiss my mom almost every night. She has soft lips, so I guess it is good. Sometimes my dad comes in and kisses me if she isn't home. Been doing this for about* 18 years* now, so you know I am experienced.


Holy mother of shit.


----------



## Raika (Jun 1, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> I kiss my mom almost every night. She has soft lips, so I guess it is good. Sometimes my dad comes in and kisses me if she isn't home. Been doing this for about 18 years now, so you know I am experienced.


What the eff effer effing effering effed heck?
I am bewildered.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 1, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> I kiss my mom almost every night. She has soft lips, so I guess it is good. Sometimes my dad comes in and kisses me if she isn't home. Been doing this for about 18 years now, so you know I am experienced.



[youtube]GZi0V6hdEcc[/youtube]

Would that have counted as a one word post?


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> I kiss my mom almost every night. She has soft lips, so I guess it is good. Sometimes my dad comes in and kisses me if she isn't home. Been doing this for about *18 years* now, so you know I am experienced.


What... The... F***?


----------



## Cyan (Jun 1, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of parents kiss their children on the lips.
It's a mark of affection too.
My brother and his wife is sometime kissing their daughters on the lips to say good bye/good night night, etc (they have 4 & 6 years old), but she don't like it so he do it again to make them mad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But doing it for 18 years, I think it's all a matter of country or regions, and people's traditions.
Aren't Russian people kissing on the lips?


as for me ...
Same as the last "your first kiss" topic, which is... one every 4 months ?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 2, 2011)

*nudges Cyan* That thread was deleted. 
Otherwise I would have sent everyone to that one.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 2, 2011)

I was 14, sitting on my bed with a girl I was dating for like, 2 weeks. I was all shy and shit, and I was showing her all my geeky electronic bullshit. the rest is hazy, but I vaguely remember talking about batteries before she jumped in and started kissing me. When we finished, we were lying on my bed and my hand was conveniently placed over her left breast. She moved it, though, but she said "wow, that was awesome."

Lmao. Good shit.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 3, 2011)

[Relevant data could not be found]


----------



## heartgold (Jun 3, 2011)

I was 18, so like 3 years old! It was kinda funny cuz we're hugging, I knew she was gonna kiss me, she was rubbing her nose against mine and I saw her move forward a bit towards my lips and I tilted back lol but then we both made a move togther and kissed for like 10 seconds and did a lot more on that day.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> I was 18, so like 3 years old! It was kinda funny cuz we're hugging, I knew she was gonna kiss me, she was rubbing her nose against mine and I saw her move forward a bit towards my lips and I tilted back lol but then we both made a move togther and kissed for like 10 seconds and did a lot more on that day.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I was 18, so like 3 years old! It was kinda funny cuz we're hugging, I knew she was gonna kiss me, she was rubbing her nose against mine and I saw her move forward a bit towards my lips and I tilted back lol but then we both made a move togther and kissed for like 10 seconds and did a lot more on that day.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 3, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I was 18, so like 3 years old! It was kinda funny cuz we're hugging, I knew she was gonna kiss me, she was rubbing her nose against mine and I saw her move forward a bit towards my lips and I tilted back lol but then we both made a move togther and kissed for like 10 seconds and did a lot more on that day.


----------



## mad567 (Jun 3, 2011)

My first kiss? 
When I was 15 at a local park I went on a date with girl then we went to the park and start making out. It felt really good..!! She had the perfect lips!!...

We as I think the first kiss is the one that you'll remember forever


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 3, 2011)

A Gay Little Cat,

Good to hear from you. 

By the way, you had first kissed, huh ? Interesting.

I had seen some boys in 10 years old kissed each others the same for some girls in 10 years old. Cute but interesting. 

Everyone else.. I read about you guys had first kisses for girls.. Nobody else admitted to had first kiss for boy when you were younger like A Gay Little Cat said ? It is very interesting conception. I hope some of you are honest and not a liars. I applaud A Gay Little Cat to be honest about himself. He is brave.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 3, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 3, 2011)

junkerde said:
			
		

> when i was a wee lad 7 yrs, the girl was opened about it and *kissed on the lips*. but those days dont count cuz its just experimental crap, so *technically i have not been kissed*.
> _Technically_, yes you have.
> 
> QUOTE(Vulpes Abnocto @ Jun 2 2011, 01:46 AM) *nudges Cyan* That thread was deleted.
> Otherwise I would have sent everyone to that one.


Why?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> You said that to her? XD
> 
> Damn bringing up these memories are a pain


Yeah, I used to annoy her saying that. Not in a serious way though lol.

I know bro.. bringing up the past a little too much again :/. By the way, its 23,437 mails by her lol. I cant go every single page and select the ones I DONT wanna delete. So I am not using that account at all.

@RockmanForte
People are talking more about first LOVE kiss or in sexual ways. Everyone kisses their parents when they are young, does that count? Do we even remember?


----------



## CCNaru (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm 24 and never kissed before.

...forever alone


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 3, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> @RockmanForte
> People are talking more about first LOVE kiss or in sexual ways. Everyone kisses their parents when they are young, does that count? Do we even remember?



No, I am not talking about everyone kissed their parents when they are young and it doesnt count. I am talking about two boys and two girls in a 10 years old or maybe 13 years old. I had seen them and yes I am talking about first LOVE kiss and not in sexual ways. For ten years old in sexual ways is something we cannot discussed here.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 3, 2011)

CCNaru said:
			
		

> I'm 24 and never kissed before.
> 
> ...forever alone



and I thought 20 in that situation was bad


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2011)

@RockmanForte
It's Catboy, lol, I wish that would fit, but it doesn't. Still I see no reason why not to admit that my first kiss (and several after that) was with another boy. Honestly even back then I knew what I was into. Not to say I never kissed a girl, since I had several girlfriends. But I just never really enjoyed being with them nor really wanted anything to do with them. So really the point being that I find no reason to hide that fact and honestly I don't think anyone is shocked that my first kiss was with another boy.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 3, 2011)

@Catboy,

*WAVE* Yeah, I understand that. I wasn't surprised either since I saw little boys and little girls like that even into 13 years olds. Thats cool. I like people like you to be honest and admit something. 

You are the first person to be honest on GBATEMP. It make you a real MAN! You go, man.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 3, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Yeah, I used to annoy her saying that. Not in a serious way though lol.
> 
> I know bro.. bringing up the past a little too much again :/. By the way, its 23,437 mails by her lol. I cant go every single page and select the ones I DONT wanna delete. So I am not using that account at all.



Fuck that's loads, I know are you feel bro, My old phone has like thousands and thousands of txts between us. I couldn't delete a single one and so I decided to get a new phone instead.

I even kept her letters and photos and me knowing she probably burnt mine to death -_-


----------



## Ben_j (Jun 3, 2011)

It was lame


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I threw away the letters and the stuff I had from her. But the maills are just too much to go through, because I have other people sending me mails too, other stuff.
The day she broke up with me, she threw away the stuff I gave her including my favourite T-shirt lol.
I have some of her VERY OLD photos though.. which I cant bring myself to delete from the mails even though those are in a different folder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
it took me really long to throw away the stuff, and she did it right the first day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## heartgold (Jun 3, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Women! Their minds work differently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't you sometimes wish they suffer the same fate sometime in their life so they finally understand how we felt/feel?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats barely ever the case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The male to female ration is like 10:1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thats in terms of attraction and relationships lol. 10 guys runs after 1 girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. A real girl knows how to get going with life lol..


----------



## heartgold (Jun 3, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sucks being one of the other 9 guys lool


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 3, 2011)

My first kiss was when I was 17(I'm 21 now) in my job. I was working on Subway(Restaurant) and at the end of the day when we were cleaning and closing everything I asked her(she was 24) Where's my Good-Bye Kiss? I really thought she was gonna said no or something like that but no she came sensually walking on to me and I was in a big shock even trembling and she kissed me and while kissing me she grabbed my footlong. Man that was so HAWT!. But a week later we had a discussion, she got fired and havent seen her again.

Now I want to experiment my first kiss with a guy and before u ask yeah I'm bi


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 3, 2011)

I've never been kissed before.

I'm actually waiting for the right man to come into my life, but the only people I can get along with could never be thought of as more than friends. I'm not actively looking, either, so that may end up being another hurdle to jump over.

In retrospect, I think I'm playing romance QWOP.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> I've never been kissed before.
> 
> I'm actually waiting for the right man to come into my life, but the only people I can get along with could never be thought of as more than friends. I'm not actively looking, either, so that may end up being another hurdle to jump over.
> 
> In retrospect, I think I'm playing romance QWOP.


My hats of to you LADY!
Really! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how old are you?


----------



## dice (Jun 3, 2011)

My first kiss was a drunk one and involved her biting hard on my lips on numerous occasions (which I didn't mind at the time lol).


----------



## stylow (Jun 3, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> I kiss my mom almost every night. She has soft lips, so I guess it is good. Sometimes my dad comes in and kisses me if she isn't home. Been doing this for about 18 years now, so you know I am experienced.


Rofl ehhhh really??


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 3, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't remember how old I am. I've been stuck with the Cullens for so long that all I can remember now is "Oh Edward! Oh Bella! Hey, get that dog out of the bathtub!"


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OLD LADY


----------



## dice (Jun 3, 2011)

Over here it's rude to ask a lady their age


----------



## cobleman (Jun 3, 2011)

1st kiss 6 years old in Prep playing kiss chasey i caught her behind the toilet block.
Most memorable kiss 10 years old in the 25 metre swimming pool in the shallow end underwater with my then girlfriend her lips felt so full and soft and wet of coarse.
My 1st kiss went on to do a centrefold spread in a mens mag shes gorgeous.
And the underwater girlfriend now rides motorbikes and breeds Pug dogs


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

dice said:
			
		

> Over here it's rude to ask a lady their age


We sure dont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. but hey, it made things a bit more clear lol.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 4, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't count if you can't grow old, you know.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

What are you now? Iron Maiden? lol


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 4, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> What are you now? Iron Maiden? lol


Oh, I'm the girl your girlfriend could look like. lol


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt ask how you look like, because I dont care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Must be an elf who doesnt age lol


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 4, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sssh! It's a government secret.


----------



## nasune (Jun 4, 2011)

I've never been kissed before either, and considering my nature I seriously doubt that that'll ever happen too.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Gayness!
Anyway, this was enough off topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

@nasune, never say never 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bashscrazy (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm 18 and I haven't had a first kiss..
in fact I hardly talk to girls


----------



## Sop (Jun 4, 2011)

Forever Alone
Although I'm only 12.


----------



## azntiger (Jun 4, 2011)

Never happened. I'm only 12 though.


----------



## hufacuse (Jun 4, 2011)

I was going to ask Katy Perry for my first kiss backstage... but when she came in, I couldn't think of anything to say


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 4, 2011)

ha im was crazy all my friends was looking and making noises afterwards ha they hyped my head hella lol


----------



## stylow (Jun 4, 2011)

Never kissed somebody but that is because i always dislike the girls that want to kiss me


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 4, 2011)

I never kissed a girl, since I'm only 14.


----------



## mkoo (Jun 4, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Forever Alone
> Although I'm only 12.


Same here .. but I'm 23


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 4, 2011)

I remember each of my first kisses.

Very first I was 11 and she was 13.  We "dated" if you can even call it that at that age.  She moved away and I never saw or heard from her again.

Physical contact of any sort has too much meaning to me to ever be dismissive about.  Since then, I've only kissed (or hugged even) girls that I've truly cared about...no flings or anything.  Some chicks dig it and some are impatient.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 4, 2011)

If any of you will believe this (I doubt it)...

One of my friends claimed that on their vacation to Florida their first kiss was with a very enthusiastic fish. They also said that the fish was coming on to them and attempted to *something involving sexytime* them.

I don't believe it, but it kind of counts, right?


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 5, 2011)

I made a mistake; my first kiss was with the ground when I got punched the fuck out in grade 4 and bashed my face into the pavement in elementary school. The kid said "kiss the floor" and hit me, so I guess. . . yeah. that works, right?


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 5, 2011)

I suppose I'll share my story now. I was like, 6 or 7, and my parents asked me to go to their friends' house, so I came. They had a daughter my age. We went away to play, and she said "Let's have kissy time". So we did. Then, we'd play together and kiss a lot. I'm not sure why, but we stopped spending time together, and now it's very awkward between that girl and I. I'm 16 now, by the way.


----------



## Snorlax (Jun 5, 2011)

It was a Mr. Potato Head's game.
Everytime it landed on the lips we kissed.
We were seven years old. N'AAAAAAAAAAAAAW.

No wonder I'm no longer sexually attracted to people.


----------

